# 3D BluRay auf VR-Brille?



## kampfschaaaf (27. Februar 2019)

Hai, 

da ich erfolglos danach suche und mir auch im Geschäft keiner darüber etwas sagen kann, möchte ich hier nachfragen:

Ist es bei den aktuellen Brillen softwareseitig vorgesehen, 3D-BluRayfilme zu gucken? Bitte antwortet jetzt nicht mit solchen Sachen, wie 3D ist tot oder sowas. Warum das tot ist, wissen wir alle!
Dennoch möchte ich so etwas. Ich möchte mich hinsetzen und von der BluRay in hoher Auflösung einen 3D-Film gucken. Hat jemand von Euch damit Erfahrung? 
Das wäre ja schließlich eine sinnvolle Nutzung einer solchen Brille; also werde ich wohl kaum der Erste und nicht der Letzte sein, der auf eine solche Idee kommt. Geht sowas ohne größere Hürden?

Ich würde mir sehr gerne eine gute Brille kaufen, die dann hauptsächlich diesem virtuellen 3D-Kino dient.
MfG
- kampfschaaaf -


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (27. Februar 2019)

Also Prinzipielle müsste es gehen. Bestes Beispiel wäre hier ein 3D Film in einer Datei auf dem Handy. Dort hast du side by side 3D und mit der Samsung 3D Brille für die S7er reihe müsse es klappen. 
Die 3D Brillen für den PC benutzen auch "nur" Side by side. Man müsste jetzt nur ein Programm finden welches es richtig auf die Brille spielt.
Ich habe selber keine, weis deshalb nicht wie Spiele , Desktop, Programme etc. damit umgehen


----------



## HisN (27. Februar 2019)

Sieht extrem bescheiden aus. Zu wenig Auflösung.
Ich hab Cineveo auf der Rift zum anschauen genutzt.
Aber mit Kopiergeschützten Scheiben ... wird das nicht "einfach so" gehen.
MKV ist dagegen kein Problem, wenn Du einen Softwareplayer dafür hast, wird der einfach eingebunden.
Bei einer Brille könnte ich mir vorstellen das sie die Kopierschutzreihe bricht.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (27. Februar 2019)

Echt jetzt? HDCP wird da nicht mehr weitergereicht? Daran soll es dann liegen? Das wäre schade.


----------



## HisN (27. Februar 2019)

Ist nur ne Vermutung, da ich keine Rift mehr habe (mir war die Auflösung beim Filmchen schauen zu gering^^)


----------



## GEChun (27. Februar 2019)

Also ich lasse manche 3D Filme über einen Raspberry an meinen Fernseher senden, sofern ich sie digital auf dem PC habe oder das PC Laufwerk nutzen muss.
Damit klappt alles wunderbar!

Lasse quasi auf dem Raspberry Libreelec installieren der dekodiert dann alles über die opensource Grafik und schickt eigentlich ein einwandfreies Signal an den Empfänger weiter, sollte bei den Brillen auch gehen wenn du da HDCP Probleme haben solltest.

Hab es selbst nur für meinen Fernseher am laufen aber der hat ein ähnliches Problem wenn das Signal über den Audioreceiver muss..


----------



## kampfschaaaf (27. Februar 2019)

Kann diese Software denn auch 2 getrennte Bildschirme ansteuern? Haben diese Brillen nicht 2 HDMI? Könnte genau das der Grund für ein Nichtfunktionieren sein?
MfG


----------



## GEChun (27. Februar 2019)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Kann diese Software denn auch 2 getrennte Bildschirme ansteuern? Haben diese Brillen nicht 2 HDMI? Könnte genau das der Grund für ein Nichtfunktionieren sein?
> MfG



Muss die Brille das nicht trennen?
Braucht die direkt 2 Eingangs Signale?

Könnte es mal versuchen aber hab nur einen 3D Bildschirm aber mehrere Bildschirme kann der Raspberry


----------



## HisN (27. Februar 2019)

Die Brillen haben nur ein HDMI-Kabel.
Ist auch nur ein Display drinne.


----------



## GEChun (28. Februar 2019)

Dann sollte das mit dem Raspberry auch klappen, das Output Signal ist ja 3D, also digital sind alle 3D Spuren ja enthalten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Februar 2019)

Ich kann mangels Test nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ob die Wiedergabe von 3D- und Blurays allgemein funktioniert, gehe aber davon aus. "Virtuelle Kinos", in denen man Videos abspielen kann, gehörten auf alle Fälle zu den ersten VR-Anwendungen überhaupt. Ein viel größeres Problem ist der Zusatz "in hoher Qualität". Eine VivePro hat rund 1440 Spalten über 100° Sichtfeld verteilt. Soweit meine Beobachtungen in Kinos zutreffen, bevorzugen die meisten Leute einen Sitzabstand, aus dem der Film 60° oder weniger ihres Gesichtsfeldes einnimmt, weil sie nicht ständig den Kopf drehen oder die Augen rollen wollen. Wählt eine komfortable Filmgröße in der VivePro, hat man also vielleicht 800 Spalten. Das reicht nicht annähernd für 1.920er FullHD. Rift und die normale Vive kommen nicht einmal auf PAL-Niveau. Für "hohe Qualität" sollte man also zu einer spezialisierten Videobrille greifen, die einmal FullHD größtenteils im Gebrauchsblickfeld anzeigt, an Stelle einer VR-Brille, die mit deutlich weniger als FullHD auch noch den kompletten peripheren Sichtbereich abzudecken versucht.


----------



## 0ssi (4. März 2019)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Ich würde mir sehr gerne eine gute Brille kaufen, die dann hauptsächlich diesem virtuellen 3D-Kino dient.


Habe es auf einer PSVR getestet weil zum Jahresende mein 65C6 wohl einem 65C9 weichen muss aber das Ergebnis war ernüchternd. Mag ja sein, dass dort OLED Displays verbaut sind
aber durch die dicken "Glaslinsen" verliert man deutlich Bildqualität und zu den Rändern hin Schärfe. Das größte Manko ist die Auflösung also unter Pimax 5K+ kann man wohl vergessen.
Fairerweise sollte man aber dazu sagen, dass der 3D Effekt an sich sehr gut ist. Vielleicht gibt es später zur PS5 auch eine PSVR 2 mit 4K Auflösung. Dann kann man es nochmal probieren.


----------

